

New Language for Programming in Parallel - aorshan
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/38149/?nlid=nlcomp&nld=2011-08-03

======
ColinWright
Previous submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2815425> <\- This one has some comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2816248>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2817190>

